# Tricks



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I guess most of you saw my Roshi's "qing qing" video! Hehe. I am always looking for new tricks to teach him. It's fun for me cuz I feel achievement, and it's awesome for him cuz it makes his tummy filled with treats! Any suggestions to add onto his list? What can your havs do?

Roshi can:
- sit
- down
- relax (down with head down on his front paws)
- bang ("drops dead" onto side with head down)
- qing qing 
- roll over (only rolls right... trying to teach him to roll left)
- kiss (tap nose on object)
- sek sek (kiss in chinese, but this one involves tongue... oooo)
- hand 
- spin 
- speak (he moves his mouth, but nothing comes out until third try. still working on it)
- leave it (he's great at leaving the treat on the ground until OK, now working on treat on his paw and leaving it... longest... 5 seconds!)

I really want to teach him to put his stuff away. I think that one will really test my patience and drain my wallet on treats!!!! LOL.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Casie, I'm so impressed with all you have taught Roshi! There are so many tricks to do.I assume you have some tricks books/videos there are lots out there. It is also fun to teach the tricks you already have in different positions. For instance spin,can be done at a distance,in front, on either side of you,or even at "heel" position while you walk. Some other fun ones are bow, back up, weave through your legs as you walk, or figure eight around your legs as you stand in one spot. Retrieving tricks are fun too, like put your toys away. I taught one of my dogs to get a kleenex(out of the box) when I sneezed. It was a favorite!Have fun Roshi looks like a sweetie!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> I taught one of my dogs to get a kleenex(out of the box) when I sneezed. It was a favorite!Have fun Roshi looks like a sweetie!


I don't think THAT would work for us... Kodi would HAPPILY get a kleenex (or two, or more ) out of the box, but GIVE it to me?!?! NO WAY!!! He'd just EAT them!ound:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing, Karen! All McGee would do with a kleenex is shred it!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie's version of sit and stay is a brief curtsey.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Casie, wow, you really have done some great things with Roshi! How about "give me five" or "high five"? They are basically the same except for the position of your hand. That's pretty much all that Momo can do, except sit (if she deigns to do so) and lie down. She's got that last one down pat, even when you say sit. ound:


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

krandall said:


> I don't think THAT would work for us... Kodi would HAPPILY get a kleenex (or two, or more ) out of the box, but GIVE it to me?!?! NO WAY!!! He'd just EAT them!ound:


Yeah, same. Paper product = hours of shredding fun!!!


----------

